# Sibling names for Phoebe - help!!



## phoebemum

Hi ladies

I'm looking for some help.

I have a little girl called Phoebe Isabella.

I don't know if I'm having a girl or a boy yet but wondered if anyone can suggest some names to go.

I definitely prefer more unusual names but not too out there.

I am more struggling with boys names than girls but any would be great help.

Thanks so much xx


----------



## phoebemum

P.S. 

Our surname is one syllable and has S and R's in it so trying to stay away from them but have a longer name?

Thanks ladies :thumbup:


----------



## phoebemum

Anyone?

Thanks


----------



## bumblebeexo

Girls;

Piper
Renee
Teagan
Jade
Ella
Imogen
Camilla
Eliza
Penelope
Annabell
Ivy

Boys;
Zane
Zack
Jordan
Oscar
Alfie
Callum
Ciaran
Calvin
Oliver
Lucas
Byron
Jack


I personally think all these names go well with Phoebe!


----------



## phoebemum

bumblebeexo said:


> Girls;
> 
> Piper
> Renee
> Teagan
> Jade
> Ella
> Imogen
> Camilla
> Eliza
> Penelope
> Annabell
> Ivy
> 
> Boys;
> Zane
> Zack
> Jordan
> Oscar
> Alfie
> Callum
> Ciaran
> Calvin
> Oliver
> Lucas
> Byron
> Jack
> 
> 
> I personally think all these names go well with Phoebe!

Thanks so much for the suggestions. We have Teagan on our list and its quite high up there but I just cant seem to find any boys names we love.

i have a while but I was pretty certain first time round with both that this time I'm worried I won't like any enough!!!


----------



## LoraLoo

Boys:

Elliott
Isaac
Alexander
Albie
Harrison
Elijah
Jonah
Corben
Ashton
Logan
Theo
Archie
Reuben
Tobias
Nathanial
Noel

Girls:

Ava
Iris
Harriet
Lydia
Scarlett
Gabrielle
Blossom
Holly
Autumn
Robyn
May
Lucia
Erin
Evelyn
Violet
Hazel

:flower:


----------



## phoebemum

Thanks very much for your reply,

I like some of these suggestions but none jump right out although Harrison is a possibility.

Iris will be our little one's middle name if its another girl as its a family name. 

I'm finding it so much harder than last time!!!


----------



## MacyClara

Evelyn 
Felicity 
Ophelia 
Sasha 
Eve
Chelsea


----------



## phoebemum

Thanks.

Still so unsure!!


----------



## bumblebeexo

phoebemum said:


> Thanks so much for the suggestions. We have Teagan on our list and its quite high up there but I just cant seem to find any boys names we love.
> 
> i have a while but I was pretty certain first time round with both that this time I'm worried I won't like any enough!!!



Go for Teagan, best name! (My LO is called Teagan!) :winkwink:


----------



## phoebemum

:thumbup:

I really do like Teagan I love the meanings too.

My OH really likes it as well which is unusual as he isn't that keen on "unusual" names.

We had it when I was pregnant first time too but went with Phoebe as a couple of family members put me off Teagan. This time I'm choosing for myself and not telling them :happydance:

do you get lots of compliments on Teagan, I asume its the kind of name people comment on??


----------



## phoebemum

Oh and any boys suggestions seeing as we have similar taste :haha:


----------



## BethHx

Haven't read the other posts but will give you some suggestions.
Phoebe is the name we like for our next baby :)

Boys.

Sonny
Teddy
Erinie
Arthur
Freddie
Bobbie
Rory 
Oscar


Girls

Ivy
Elsie
Rosie
Saffron
Polly
Poppy
Violet
Pippa
Francesca
Annie


----------



## phoebemum

BethHx said:


> Haven't read the other posts but will give you some suggestions.
> Phoebe is the name we like for our next baby :)
> 
> Boys.
> 
> Sonny
> Teddy
> Erinie
> Arthur
> Freddie
> Bobbie
> Rory
> Oscar
> 
> 
> Girls
> 
> Ivy
> Elsie
> Rosie
> Saffron
> Polly
> Poppy
> Violet
> Pippa
> Francesca
> Annie

Thanks so much for the suggestions, I love Francesca but my oh thinks it sounds Italian and has vetoed it from our list!!

How funny you are picking Phoebe as I see your little one is Isabelle and Iris is the middle name.

Our dd is Phoebe Isabella and next one (if its a girl) will have Iris as the middle name!!

xx

PS, I get so many compliments on Phoebe so you cant go wrong with it hehe xx


----------



## dizz

My nan was a Phoebe Isabelle... always most bemused when the name became popular again thanks to Friends (she didn't like it very much and couldn't believe that period when it went soaring up the name charts)!


----------



## Mummy2B21

Catelynn
Naomi
Courtney
Leila
Amber
Dannica
Sophia


----------



## phoebemum

dizz said:


> My nan was a Phoebe Isabelle... always most bemused when the name became popular again thanks to Friends (she didn't like it very much and couldn't believe that period when it went soaring up the name charts)!

We didn't choose the name becuase of Friends!!!

I came across it in the name book and adored it. It was only when I had her someone suggested I had named her after the character.

I don't think its ever been a hugely popular name in the UK, that's another reason we chose it.

Hence why we need another unusual name! x


----------



## LoraLoo

Been thinking about some more lol

Girls:
Bronte
Hannah
Fallon
Fearne
Brogan
Ellen
Esta
Heather
Matilda
Beatrice
Annabelle
Cleo
Clara
Elodie
Sadie
Erin
Orla
Willow
Ella


Boys:
Glen
Rowan
Dylan
Cooper
Elvin
Jackson
Aiden
Orin
Arlo
Dalton
Nelson
Louis
Gabriel


----------



## phoebemum

LoraLoo said:


> Been thinking about some more lol
> 
> Girls:
> Bronte
> Hannah
> Fallon
> Fearne
> Brogan
> Ellen
> Esta
> Heather
> Matilda
> Beatrice
> Annabelle
> Cleo
> Clara
> Elodie
> Sadie
> Erin
> Orla
> Willow
> Ella
> 
> 
> Boys:
> Glen
> Rowan
> Dylan
> Cooper
> Elvin
> Jackson
> Aiden
> Orin
> Arlo
> Dalton
> Nelson
> Louis
> Gabriel

Thanks very much. I love Cleo!!! I have been thinking of that myself.

Hubby doesn't like any of the boys names though so I'm back to where I begun......again!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JenniferKL

Jackson(or Jaxon) and Camden are two names that i really love and are unique but not too out there. I think either would go well with pheobe! :)


----------



## phoebemum

JenniferKL said:


> Jackson(or Jaxon) and Camden are two names that i really love and are unique but not too out there. I think either would go well with pheobe! :)

I really like Jackson, thank you.

I don't think its a name my oh will go for, I know what he's like but I will suggest too.

I like a name that can be shortened to Sonny if anyone has any ideas!!!!


----------



## JenniferKL

Connor
Sebastien
Theo
Diem
Caden
Landon
Austin


some more of my faves!
..tried really hard to think of a longer name for sonny, didnt think of anything but ill keep thinking!


----------



## phoebemum

JenniferKL said:


> Connor
> Sebastien
> Theo
> Diem
> Caden
> Landon
> Austin
> 
> 
> some more of my faves!
> ..tried really hard to think of a longer name for sonny, didnt think of anything but ill keep thinking!

Thanks very much for your suggestions. I like Austin but again my annoying hubby wont like it!!! 

Although he likes names which are unusual, we are in Scotland and he doesn't seem keen on "too American" names :dohh:


----------



## Amygdala

For shortening to Sonny, how about something that ends in "son" like Carson or Jackson? I'm not a fan of names like that personally but it would work for the nickname you want?


----------



## phoebemum

Amygdala said:


> For shortening to Sonny, how about something that ends in "son" like Carson or Jackson? I'm not a fan of names like that personally but it would work for the nickname you want?

Thank you, I like Jackson but my hubby hates it!!! 

I'm not too keen on Carson.

Just have to keep thinking.

Thanks


----------



## wannabemomy37

Grayson
Jackson
Breyson
Addison (boy/girl)

Louise
Lara
June
Harper


----------



## phoebemum

Thanks so much for the suggestions.

We now have a few....... drumroll please!!!!!

Boys

Deacon
Deakon
Logan
Harrison

Girls

Tegan
Eden
Kendall


I know my faves but would love to know opinions!!!

Thanks xx


----------



## bumblebeexo

phoebemum said:


> :thumbup:
> 
> I really do like Teagan I love the meanings too.
> 
> My OH really likes it as well which is unusual as he isn't that keen on "unusual" names.
> 
> We had it when I was pregnant first time too but went with Phoebe as a couple of family members put me off Teagan. This time I'm choosing for myself and not telling them :happydance:
> 
> do you get lots of compliments on Teagan, I asume its the kind of name people comment on??

Sorry just seen this now! We had a lot of negative comments on Teagan from family, so we came up with other ideas but went back to the original.. So glad we did! I have lots of people telling me how nice they think it is, and randomers who stop and talk and ask what she's called usually always comment on how unusual it is but that it's a lovely name!


----------



## phoebemum

Thanks for the reply :thumbup:

Thats exactly what people say about Phoebe and that's what I aim for when people hear this one's name.

I have 3 weeks to go until I know if we are team blue or team pink.

At least then I will be able to narrow the list!

I think Teagan/Tegan has gone to my number 1 though :happydance:


----------



## phoebemum

And I realise Deacon/Deakon is unusual but please don't say if you hate it!!!!

Also which spelling is best.

Thanks so much


----------



## LoraLoo

phoebemum said:


> And I realise Deacon/Deakon is unusual but please don't say if you hate it!!!!
> 
> Also which spelling is best.
> 
> Thanks so much

I think its cute, i prefer it spelt Deacon :flower: xx


----------



## JenniferKL

phoebemum said:


> Thanks so much for the suggestions.
> 
> We now have a few....... drumroll please!!!!!
> 
> Boys
> 
> Deacon
> Deakon
> Logan
> Harrison
> 
> Girls
> 
> Tegan
> Eden
> Kendall
> 
> 
> I know my faves but would love to know opinions!!!
> 
> Thanks xx



Love all of those!! My good friend has a son named Logan, such a cute name! As for spelling of Deacon/Deakon I prefer Deacon.

Kendall is my favorite girls name on your list!

Cant wait to hear what your having!!! :)


----------



## phoebemum

JenniferKL said:


> phoebemum said:
> 
> 
> Thanks so much for the suggestions.
> 
> We now have a few....... drumroll please!!!!!
> 
> Boys
> 
> Deacon
> Deakon
> Logan
> Harrison
> 
> Girls
> 
> Tegan
> Eden
> Kendall
> 
> 
> I know my faves but would love to know opinions!!!
> 
> Thanks xx
> 
> 
> 
> Love all of those!! My good friend has a son named Logan, such a cute name! As for spelling of Deacon/Deakon I prefer Deacon.
> 
> Kendall is my favorite girls name on your list!
> 
> Cant wait to hear what your having!!! :)Click to expand...

Thanks so much!!!!!!! 

Really appreciate the replies.

Definitely better spelled Deacon, I thought so too but just thought I would check :haha:

I really like Logan too, its a very nice but not overly unusual name.

Picking names is so hard though, I hope I have finally made my choice by the time baby pops out. Had 3 names last time round but Phoebe was just perfect at the time :happydance:

Hope this one suits the names I have picked too.

2 weeks on Friday until I find out. :cloud9:


----------

